# ADA - A few tanks



## anchlo (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## Nanoful (Dec 28, 2012)

Speakless


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Very nice setups. Love the cube cabinet.


----------



## mistuhmarc (Oct 1, 2013)

Oh god, the look on my face if I ever hit that glass stand with something... 

(╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

that clear stand for the cube.. WOW


----------



## stonevs (Nov 5, 2012)

What is the carpet plant in the last pic (I know I should know this haha.)


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

stonevs said:


> What is the carpet plant in the last pic (I know I should know this haha.)


That's ug (Utricularia graminifolia).
*
*


----------



## KevinEdgar (Jun 5, 2014)

Wow, you really know what you're doing. Great work!


----------



## mb165 (Sep 4, 2010)

stonevs said:


> What is the carpet plant in the last pic (I know I should know this haha.)


yep, it's UG.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow, you are not joking around when it comes to ADA, superjets on all, ADA lighting on all but one. Even though I am not the biggest fan, I got to give you props on the glass stand for the cube. 

The cube is may favorite so far but the 90P could surpass it quickly as it grows out. The mini m is nice and effective, I would love to see some DHG in the back, I know it's been done over and over but IMO it's a great combination.


----------



## Forumsnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Great looking tanks! Glad to see someone else in the sac area.


----------



## ADAtank (Jul 26, 2011)

Love ada.


----------

